# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Preciso De Ajuda Sou Iniciante

## Souza Pinto

http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=UlWZA0uJpF4

NAO SEI QUE PEIXE E ESSE ,
ME FALARAM QUE É TILAPIA BRANCA, SERA ?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
é difícil dizer porque a qualidade da imagem do vídeo não o permite.
Vejo que mantens ciclídeos, sem dúvida animais muito interessantes. Tens algum aquário de recife de coral?

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Souza Pinto

DESCULPA ! EU COMECEI FAZ 5 DIAS , UM AMIGO FOI EMBORA E ME DEU O AQUÁRIO EU LI POUCO NA INTERNET , FIZ ALGUMAS AMIZADES PRECISO DE MUITA INFORMAÇÃO , POR ISSO ATE COMETI UMA FALHAS GRAVES, EU COMPREI 3  PEIXES PEQUENOS TAL DE PLATI ACHO , PENSANDO QUE ESSE QUE EU TINHA ERA kinquios, MAS FIZ TUDO O PROCEDIMENTO PRA INTRODUÇÃO DO NOVO PEIXINHO , QUANDO ACORDEI DE MADRUGADA , ESTAVA TODOS MORTOS
DOIS ESTAVA SEM OS OLHOS, UM SUMIU, OUTRO COM A NADADEIRA COMIDAS
ERRA IMPERDOÁVEL, EU APRENDI POR ISSO NÃO VOU MAS TOMA DECISÕES PRECIPITADAS

----------


## António Vitor

Existe uma coisa que se chama de ciclo do azoto ou será nitrogénio no brasil?

Tem de existir uma base de baterias benéficas que básicamente limpam a água...
E elas chegam tarde...demoram 30 dias a aparecer...

existem naturalmente na água/ar, mas os niveis necessários para que estas consigam aguentar com 1 peixe ou mais demora pelo menos uns 30 dias...
Ou seja reproduzem-se lentamente...

pesquisa em ciclo do azoto ou nitrogénio

http://faq.thekrib.com/pt/begin-cycling.html

----------

